# Los Angeles Meetup



## rjhangia (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone in the LA area interested in a play date? I have a 5 month old golden, and he loves to play, play, play! But I'm intimidated by the dog park, especially after hearing some horror stories from other members. Looking for play dates for my pup instead! 

If anyone is aware of other events in the area that I could bring my pup to, please let me know - I wasn't able to find anything, so I'm starting a new thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

At the risk of reviving a few months old thread, depending on where in the Los Angeles area you are, my 10-month old Zelda is always happy to have more golden retriever friends. We're in West LA.

You can also look into the SoCal Golden Retriever Buddies group on both Facebook and Instagram. They just celebrated their 3rd anniversary this Sunday at Huntington Dog Beach where over 50 goldens showed up from a few months old all the way to seniors. Zelda was very upset with me that we were leaving.

In April of 2020, there's a golden retriever event happening called Goldiepalooza at Lakeview Park in Silverado where it's expected for hundreds of goldens to show up. We're going to that as well! Event proceeds will benefit two SoCal golden retriever rescues, Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue and Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue, as well as Golden Retriever Rescue of Puerto Rico. This event is also hosted by SoCal Golden Retriever Buddies.


----------

